# 69 steering shaft question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm ready to re install the coupler onto the intermediate steering shaft after replacing the rubber boot and snap ring. This end attaches to the base of the steering column. I forgot to pay attention to which way it was facing in relation to the pinch bolt and clamp. It will mount on the intermediate shaft in both positions, but if installed incorrectly, the bolt orientation will be wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops. Never mind. I just realized that there is a notch on the steering column shaft that is for the pinch bolt so it will only install in one position. Thanks anyway.


----------

